# RC Sproul Commentary



## A.Hudson (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone checked out his "The Righteous shall live by faith" Commentary on Romans, if so..what do u think???


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone has it yet. I have a copy pre-ordered meaning I've paid for it as soon as it is available.


----------

